# cycling



## thumper (Nov 15, 2010)

i set up my tank 11 days ago
and put in nutrifin cycle
then 4 days later i added my fish
ive been doing 50% water changes everday and adding prime to the water

ive got an api maters test kit which i started using on the day after i put the fish in
my reading was .5 for amonia.
the second day the same i thought id test for nitrite and got a reading of.5 and .5 for amonia
the third day i thought id test for nitrate and got a reading of 40ppm with readings of .5 for amonia and nitrite .5
so everyday ive been testing since and its the same readings before i do a 50% water change.

by the way the readings of my tap water are .25 amonia, o nitrite, and 40 ppm for nitrate.

im really confused with all these readings . 
i just want to know if im doing it the right way and will i eventually get o amonia and o nitrite readings ..thanks in advance

or maybe my test kit is faulty


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

The tank can't really cycle without something like fish generating ammonia, so it probably didn't start until you added the fish. How large is your tank and how many fish did you add at once?

Usually cycling the tank will take anywhere from a few weeks to a few months. You will see a spike in ammonia levels, followed by a spike in nitrites, and that will be followed by a rise in nitrates. Eventually you should read 0 ammonia and 0 nitrites. This just depends on how quickly the bacteria colonizes and how much of a load is put on it. It would be best not to add any more fish until your tank is through cycling. 

It takes a lot of patience, but it will happen.


----------



## thumper (Nov 15, 2010)

thank you for your reply.
its a 10 gallon tank
i have a black moor goldfish
im only having the one fish until i upgrade in a few months to a 125 litre tank 

and then i might put another black moor in 

its just i thought i wouldnt have any nitrite or nitrate readings for at least a few weeks .

i m just scared i was doing it wrong.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Did you let your tap water run first?? Let your tap water run for at least 10 minutes and then test it. 

I did a fishless cycle with my 10 and 15gals. I put in 1 flake of fish food every day until the cycle was complete (or established) and then added my fish


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just sounds to me like you have a slight ammonia level, if your tap is measuring 40 on nitrates.

Stop doing 50% daily changes. Don't do a water change unless ammonia or nitrite get over 1. Try to keep them at 1 or below.


----------



## thumper (Nov 15, 2010)

will it harm my fish if i let the levels get up to 1ppm
im using prime when i do water changes
i shall let my tap run for 10 mins and test again thanks

my ph is 8.2 has been all the time

aldo will it harm ny fish having the levels up at 1 ppm 
i read somewhere to water change with prime each day to protect the fish . is this interfering witht the cycling process
thanks again


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Changing water everyday is a little on the excessive side. Yes, it is safer for your fish. But, if your fish can tolerate a higher level than what you have right now then it is better to let it stay at a higher level. This speeds the cycle up some. 50% everyday will string your cycle along and may delay it (completion) for quite a while.


----------



## thumper (Nov 15, 2010)

thank you

well i havent changed the water today
the readings were between .25 and .5 for amonia 
and . 25 for nitrite 
and 40ppm for nitrate

also i let the tap water run for ten mins and tested
amonia .25
nitrite 0
nitrate 40 ppm

so i have quite high nitrate anyway in my tap water

thanks again :betta:


----------



## probe1957 (Jul 2, 2010)

40 ppm nitrate in tap water is high but not unheard of. I do want to make sure you are doing the nitrate test correctly. It is the most complicated of the tests and the easiest to screw up. Be sure you follow the instructions in the kit to the letter.

IMO, if your tap water really is 40 ppm nitrate, you are either going to have to find another water source to service your tank or you are going to have to put plants in the tank. Bob is our resident expert on planted tanks, I believe.


----------



## thumper (Nov 15, 2010)

hiya thanks for replying
i have followed the nitrate test by the book 
i fill the test tube to the line with tank water
i put the 10 drops of 1stt solution in ,then invert it to mix it ,then vigorously shake the 2nd bottle for 30 seconds and add 10 drops of that into the test tube , then shake all the mixture vigorously for one minute.

each time imstill getting the same readings. im sure the colour is between the 20ppm and the 40 ppm. thats why i said 40ppm cause sometimes it does look similar to that colour if not a little shade lighter.

i have a plant in ,its anarchilius ,think thats how its spelt lol
i would appreciate some info off bob if he can help me thanks .


----------



## probe1957 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sounds to me like you're doing the test correctly.

Earth to Bob.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

thumper said:


> hiya thanks for replying
> i have followed the nitrate test by the book
> i fill the test tube to the line with tank water
> i put the 10 drops of 1stt solution in ,then invert it to mix it ,then vigorously shake the 2nd bottle for 30 seconds and add 10 drops of that into the test tube , then shake all the mixture vigorously for one minute.
> ...


If I remember correctly, after you've finished shaking the last time you're supposed to let it sit for 5 minutes. You might want to double check the instructions to be sure I'm right. I think that it will register more nitrates over time, though, instead of less. Still, can't trust the results if you missed a waiting period. It is confusing the first time or two through it.

Anacharis (probably what you have?) is very good at growing fast and sucking up ammonia and nitrates, as Bob will tell you. It will grow faster if you have plenty of light. What kind of light does your aquarium have? Do you know how many Watts the bulb is? The more plants, the more they'll suck up the bad stuff, but they do need light to grow. If you don't want to go planted there are many people who are perfectly happy with plastic plants, or no plants, and their fish get along just fine, but if you need a good excuse to buy more greenery...


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

thumper said:


> hiya thanks for replying
> i have followed the nitrate test by the book
> i fill the test tube to the line with tank water
> i put the 10 drops of 1stt solution in ,then invert it to mix it ,then vigorously shake the 2nd bottle for 30 seconds and add 10 drops of that into the test tube , then shake all the mixture vigorously for one minute.
> ...


Bob 2 earth *old dude

With enough anacharis (or other fast groiwng plants) you should see no ammonia. Or at most .25 ammonia for only a day after say adding the first fish.

With the anacharis and not adding food you will see slight (1ppm) 1 day nitrite spike.

You very well could see nitrate jumps up to 40ppm or so as the live plants get their nitrogen from the ammonia.

then 3-4 weeks later nitrates should finally come down.

So IMHO get as much anacharis as you can (4-6 bunches for a 10g) to help the tank out.


my .02

edit: changed 400ppm nitrate to 40ppm nitrate. LOL


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Also, try leaving your tap water out for 24 hours and then test it again-after all it can't hurt and a lot of people (including me) leave their water out for 24 hours first and then they don't use any water conditioners.


----------



## thumper (Nov 15, 2010)

when i test for nitrates i leave it for 5 mins

i alspo tested tap water ealier this week that was left out 24 hours the readings were
amon .5
nitrite 0
nitrate 40ppm

not sure about the watts on my light 
i have it on for 10-12 hours a day

i will get some more anarchis plants and see if that helps thank you again :betta:


----------

